# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Επισκευή φορτιστή

## makoulis

Καλημέρα σε όλους! θα μπω με την μία στο θέμα.. έχω ένα δραπάνάκι με μπαταρία.. όμως χάλασε ο φορτιστής του και δεν μπορώ να βρω. άνοιξα τον μετασχηματιστή του και νομίζω ότι είναι καμένος... οι δίοδοι και ο πυκνωτής ελέγχτηκαν και είναι οκ.. θα ήθελα λοιπόν να μου πείτε τί μετασχηματιστή χρειάζομαι... η παρακάτω εικόνα είναι οι πληροφορίες του
P8300189.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Αγόρασε ένα ασταθεροποίητο adaptor 12V 1000mΑ. Εν κενώ θα βγάζει 20V.

----------


## makoulis

αυτό που έχω δν φτιάχνετε?? μην δώσω και περισσότερα χρήματα στο φορτιστή παρά τι στο τριπανακι  :Tongue2:

----------


## FILMAN

5€ έχει...

----------


## her

Γιατί 12Vκαι όχι 17V ? 

Χωρίς φορτίο μπορεί να φτάσει και τα 20V, αλλά μας ενδιαφέρει η τάση που θα είναι συνδεδεμένο πάνω σε φορτίο.

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί δεν θα βρει 17, και επιπλέον όσο ανεβαίνει το φορτίο η τάση θα πέφτει. Αφού θα είναι μοντέλο των 1000mA, θα δίνει 12V στα 1000mA, ενώ θα δίνει επίσης γύρω στα 21V στα 0mA. Άρα, στα 400mA θα δίνει μια ενδιάμεση τάση, γιατί όχι 17V.

----------


## makoulis

καλύτερο μου φάνετε. και από περιέργεια τη μετασχηματιστή θα ήθελα για να αντικαταστήσω τον καμένο?

----------


## FILMAN

Είχες μετρήσει ποτέ την τάση εξόδου του χωρίς φορτίο;

----------


## makoulis

Ακριβός δν θυμάμαι παντος πάνω από 20

----------

